# Ford 7740 Error Code EC4



## raybrayb (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anyone know what Error Code EC4 means on a Ford 7740 tractor?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy raybrayb,

Probably the simplest thing to do is to buy a shop/service manual on DVD. Ebay has them for about $10. You can print out whatever pages you need to have a hard copy to take to the tractor.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My 40 series transmission book lists EC4 as "C4 clutch not calibrated". If I'm not mistaken, your owners manual should have a section dedicated to calibrating both the transmission clutches and the EDC if you have that. It's in there because these calibrations need to be done from time to time, like whenever the batteries are disconnected. The computer loses a portion of it's memory and needs a "refresher". Also can happen if certain components/sensors are replaced. If you don't have an owner's manual, you might want to find one.


----------



## raybrayb (Mar 19, 2015)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the information. I will try EBAY for a manual. I do not have one for the tractor.

Thanks for the information on the error code.


----------

